# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских) >  Зима в гости к нам идёт, Новый год с собой ведёт

## svetsvet

_ЗИМНИЙ УГОЛОК ГОСТИННОЙ ОТКРЫТ:_

Вот ПЕСНЯ: « ПЕСЕНКА КОНФЕТОК. (для средних)





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Dilya6467 (09.09.2021), krinka (22.08.2018), larisakoly (01.06.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Lira13 (07.11.2019), mria67mria67 (16.11.2019), oksi7771 (22.08.2016), p.natalka (17.11.2021), s.oksana (11.12.2021), Ssveta (28.11.2021), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), verazalit (09.12.2018), Алусик (02.02.2021), гунька (06.12.2015), жанна09111973 (25.02.2020), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), Люси 1 (06.11.2019), Наташа5374 (24.12.2016), НСА (03.10.2021), СОКОЛЁНОК (10.02.2020), солнышко60 (01.02.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (05.01.2020), ташадобрая (02.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Предлагаю не слжный танчик СНЕЖИНОК на песню  советских времён"А СНЕГ ИДЁТ, А СНЕГ ИДЁТ ", там две фонограммки одна инструментал, к сожалению миди и в исполнениии Агузаровой. движения писала для себя, может не очень понятно.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), krinka (22.08.2018), Lia-Lia (24.08.2020), mria67mria67 (10.08.2020), Ssveta (19.11.2019), verazalit (28.12.2017), Захарова Ольга (08.11.2019), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Татьяна Никандрова (24.03.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Предлагаю  частушки о жадности. Эти мои сочинялки  для сценки "Два жадных медвежонка"


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina delfin412 (31.03.2020), krinka (22.08.2018), larisakoly (01.06.2017), mara400 (20.01.2017), mria67mria67 (10.08.2020), Vesna (22.11.2020), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Вот ещё сочиняшки для ЁЛОЧКИ - ЗАСОНИ. Просили на соседнем форуме для вставки в сценку.

ЛИСА. Реятишки - молодцы. веселились от души!
Только ёлка не горит. Значит, всё засоня спит.
К ёлочке мы подойдём и будить её начнём.

Дальше есть такая песня-игра "Как на горке снег" я её немного подкорректировала:

ИГРА: « КАК НА ГОРКЕ СНЕГ».
•	Как на горке снег, снег (поднять руки вверх)
•	И под горкой снег, снег (опустить руки)
•	Как на ёлке снег, снег («домик» над головой)
•	И под ёлкой снег, снег (опустить руки)
•	Наша ёлка сладко спит (ладошки под щеку)
•	На ребяток не глядит (грозить пальцем)
Мы похлопаем в ладошки и потопаем немножко. (топают и хлопают)
ЛИСА: Ничего не получается, крепко спит, не просыпается.
Ой-ё-ёй, вот это да! К вам медведь идёт сюда.
Встретиться с ним не могу. В лес скорее побегу.
Побегу, пора, пора! До свиданья. детвора!!! (убегает)

----------

krinka (22.08.2018), larisakoly (01.06.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Девочки, как вам такая идея? Если в этой игре изменить две последние строчки, то можно поиграть перед выходом деда Мороза.

РИТМОДЕКЛОМАЦИЯ «ЧАСЫ»(все дети) _на "тик-так" качать указательными пальчиками из стороны в сторону_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), lauda (24.01.2022), linker_59 (26.12.2020), NFNF (20.10.2021), tanni (13.11.2019), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), елена1234 (04.11.2019), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (03.10.2021), Эмилия я (06.10.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Вот ещё одна коротенькая сочиняшка на скорую руку. Может пригодиться тем у кого есть на празднике Снеговик.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), krinka (22.08.2018), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), Ssveta (28.11.2021), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), tanni (13.11.2019), Алусик (06.12.2020), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (03.10.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Ещё одна сочиняшка, подойдёт на конец праздника, может говорить Снегурочка или Дед Мороз.......




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), SNAR (20.01.2022), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), tanni (13.11.2019), Алусик (20.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (03.10.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Ещё одна сочиняшка для Бабы Яги. выпрашивающей подарки у Д-М:

Баба Яга.  Ах, Морозушко - Мороз, так обидно мне до слез. 
 Всем подарки притащил! Ну, а про меня забыл? 
 Ты бросай свой посошок, загляни скорей в мешок. 
 Спрятал в нем мои подарки? Отдавай их мне, дружок! 
 Я ж хорошка, я ж пригожка! Только вредная немножко. 
 Но в год лошади исправлюсь и ребятам я понравлюсь

----------

verazalit (09.12.2018), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Мои сочиняшки  для Иришы (Parina) Она так классненько озвучила.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), krinka (25.01.2019), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Ssveta (28.11.2021), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), verazalit (09.12.2018), Алусик (06.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Ещё одна моя сочиняшка. ЁЛКА ПРИГЛАШАЕТ ДЕТЕЙ В СЛАДКУЮ СКАЗКУ.Классно озвучила её  Ириша Парахневич
 [IMG]http://*********net/4071174m.png[/IMG]




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), verazalit (09.12.2018), Алусик (06.12.2020), елена1234 (04.11.2019), Эмилия я (06.10.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Свершенно случайно сделала для себя открытие - по славянскому календарю
 2114 год - год ЖАР ПТИЦЫ
Сложилась вот такая сочиняшка:

*НОВЫЙ ГОД К НАМ СЛЕТАЕТ ЖАР – ПТИЦЕЙ,
ОЗАРЯЯ ВЕСЬ МИР КРАСОТОЙ!
ПУСТЬ УКРАСИТ УЛЫБКАМИ ЛИЦА,
И НАПОЛНИТ СЕРДЦА ДОБРОТОЙ.
*[IMG]http://*********net/4082406m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

verazalit (09.12.2018), Алусик (06.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

*ВОТ ТАКАЯ СОЧИНЯШКА К СЛАДОСТЯМ:*

*ВОТ КАКИЕ СЛАДОСТИ - СЛАДОСТИ ДЛЯ РАДОСТИ.
В НОВЫЙ ГОД И ТАМ, И ТУТ У ВСЕХ ПОД ЁЛКАМИ ЖИВУТ.
ДЕТОК УГОЩАЮТ, ПРАЗДНИК ПРОДЛЕВАЮТ.*

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), verazalit (09.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

После прочтения стихотворения на соседнем форуме сложилась ещё одна сочиняшка, правда здесь её уже чуть-чуть изменила:

СО СВЕТЛОЙ ГРУСТЬЮ ПОГОСТИТЕ В ДЕТСТВЕ, 
БЫВАЕТ, ТАК ПРИЯТНО, ТАК ПОЛЕЗНО 
 ХОТЬ ИНОГДА ТУДА ВЕРНУТЬСЯ 
 И В БЕЗЗАБОТНОСТЬ ОКУНУТЬСЯ.

[IMG]http://*********net/4182103m.gif[/IMG]

----------

Natali-S (27.02.2016), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё сочиняшка про Деда Мороза:





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), linker_59 (26.12.2020), nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), tanni (13.11.2019), verazalit (09.12.2018), Алусик (27.11.2016), елена1234 (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), ташадобрая (02.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

ДЕВОЧКИ МОИ ХОРОШИЕ, СПАСИБО ЗА ДОБРЫЕ СЛОВА, С НАСТУПИВШИМ СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ НАС ВСЕХ!!!!
Педлагаю ещё мои сочиняшки к СЛАДКОМУ НОВОМУ ГОДУ: 




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), Алусик (27.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка перед началом сказки в Новый год, когда уже попели, поводили хороводы и стихи почитали:
*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алусик (09.12.2015), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), людмила-45 (04.11.2016), Людмилая (12.11.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), эйприл (21.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

_Сладкая сочиняшка о зефире._

[IMG]http://*********org/6436100m.jpg[/IMG]


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), oksi7771 (22.08.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

* Моя сочиняшка КОЗЛЯТА.*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (22.08.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ещё сочиняшка о том, как могут появится подарки в год Козы:*
[IMG]http://*********org/6539772m.png[/IMG]


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алусик (21.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Вот какие мои слова-сочиняшки в прошлом году говорила ёлочка перед песней НОВОГОДНИЙ СУПЕР-ДЕТСКИЙ САД.
 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка о символе года:*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## svetsvet

> * Моя сочиняшка КОЗЛЯТА.*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


"Модернизировала":)) сочиняшку про козлят. Так они могут помочь Деду Морозу искать подарки:




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), Алусик (21.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

_Скоро-скоро к нам придёт 
Славный праздник Новый год!
Слышите, копытцем бьёт 
Радость за руку ведёт.
Шире двери открывай,
Козочку  - козу встречай! _

----------


## SvetaH

> Ещё уже всем известная капризная ёлочка. 
> . 
> *КАПРИЗНАЯ ЁЛКА (*1вариант) .


Светочка, решила поделиться озвучкой слов Ёлочки. -   https://yadi.sk/d/XPeJ4mUBf9vcK

Может пригодится.

----------


## svetsvet

> *Вот и зимушка  в гости к нам торопиться, а за ней и Новый год.Сложилась  сочиняшка на начало утренника. Выходят двое детей ведущих и читают по очереди перед входом всех детей.*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Небольшая корректировочка сочиняшки !По-моему так логичнее.*  :Yes4: 

*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

*

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016), Алусик (13.11.2019), гунька (06.12.2015), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

_Зимнюшка-сочинюшка НОВОГОДЯЯ:_




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), гунька (06.12.2015), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Моя новая сочиняшка, можно использовать, как ритмическую игру.
*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SNAR (20.01.2022), SvetaH (04.11.2016), гунька (06.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

* По просьбе с соседнего форума сложилась  сочиняшка про снеговика для сценария СНЕГОВИК-ПОЧТОВИК.
* 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), lenik (22.12.2015), Ssveta (28.11.2021), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), гунька (06.12.2015), Дзюбкина (24.12.2015), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Парина (06.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

*Да простит меня автор песни ЁЛОЧКА-ПРОКАЗНИЦА С.Насуленко, сложился и такой 3 куплет в этой песенке:
* 

ЁЛОЧКА -ПРОКАЗНИЦА.
Слова и музыка С. Насауленко

1. Елочка -проказница
Детям очень нравится.
Уколоть ей хочется 
Всех ребят!
Припев: А-ха-ха! Хо-хочется!
А-ха-ха! Хо-хочется!
Всем ребятам хочется танцевать!

2. У тебя, у елочки
Не страшны иголочки,
Будут нас иголочки 
Щекотать
Припев: А-ха-ха! Хо-хочется!
А-ха-ха! Хо-хочется!
Всем ребятам хочется танцевать!

3. Ёлочка  - проказница, 
Улыбнись нам весело.
Огоньки давно пора
Зажигать.
Припев: А-ха-ха! Хо-хочется!
А-ха-ха! Хо-хочется!
Всем ребятам хочется танцевать!

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), mishel61 (02.01.2016), mochalova19 (10.01.2016), myzic (06.12.2015), olga kh (12.12.2015), гунька (06.12.2015), Елена М (06.12.2015), Ирина-Ирен (12.12.2015), Парина (06.12.2015), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (16.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

[*К Ириной игр "СНЕЖНЫЙ КОМ" с обезьянками в конце  сложилась вот такая незамысловатая сочиняшка-поводка.**
**http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5120032*


_
Обезьяний новый год 
К нам спешит, торопится. 
В обезьянок превратиться 
Всем ребятам хочется!_

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), mochalova19 (12.12.2015), olga kh (12.12.2015), гномик (06.12.2015), гунька (06.12.2015), Парина (06.12.2015)

----------


## svetsvet

*А у нас сегодня морозец минус  25 градусов!*

[img]http://*********ru/8439537m.jpg[/img]

*СЛОЖИЛОСЬ ОБ ЭТОМ ТАК:*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), Lara (30.01.2016), mishel61 (27.01.2016), mochalova19 (29.01.2016), olga kh (28.01.2016), SNAR (27.01.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Анжела72 (27.02.2016), Людмилая (27.01.2016), Олюр (30.01.2016), Парина (27.01.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Занимаюсь я зарядкой для ума,
Так стараюсь зарифмовывать слова,
Что б сложилась сочиняшка поскорей,
Для друзей моих,  коллег и всех гостей!
О зиме я поведу  сейчас  рассказ,
Пригодится может что-нибудь для вас.




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Karamel (27.10.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (27.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (27.10.2016), SvetaH (03.11.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), буссоница (27.10.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (27.10.2016), Ледок (27.10.2016), людмила-45 (04.11.2016), Людмилая (27.10.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (27.10.2016), Парина (27.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_И ещё куплетик- продолжение к предыдущей сочиняшке :))_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Karamel (27.10.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (27.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (27.10.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (27.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (27.10.2016), Ледок (27.10.2016), Людмилая (27.10.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (28.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Кто о чём, а я про праздник,
Вспомню Новый год опять!
Буду этой сочиняшкой
Огни на ёлке зажигать!
_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (30.10.2016), oljaTs (21.10.2018), sabakabarabaka1 (15.12.2021), SvetaH (03.11.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), Алусик (13.11.2019), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), буссоница (31.10.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (31.10.2016), Елена М (28.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.10.2016), Ледок (28.10.2016), Людмилая (28.10.2016), Олюр (28.10.2016), Парина (28.10.2016), ташадобрая (02.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана, нет ли у вас, в вашей копилочке, подводочки или четверостишия, чтобы перейти к танцу "Ледяные ладошки"
> Спасибо.


 Совсем коротенькая подводочка -сочиняшка.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (04.11.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), olga kh (29.10.2016), SvetaH (03.11.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), Алусик (13.11.2019), буссоница (28.10.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (31.10.2016), Елена М (28.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.10.2016), Ледок (28.10.2016), Людмилая (28.10.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (28.10.2016), Парина (28.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

МОЯ СОЧИНЯШКА -ПРИВЕТСТИВИЕ,  областного семинара, которая тала песней  музыка О.Конопелько ноты здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5274493




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), Lara (08.11.2016), larisakoly (05.11.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (31.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), oljaTs (10.11.2018), SvetaH (03.11.2016), Алена43 (31.10.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), буссоница (31.10.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (31.10.2016), Инна Корепанова (06.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (31.10.2016), Ладога (12.08.2017), Людмилая (31.10.2016), Олюр (03.11.2016), Парина (31.10.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё про Новый год немного.....Замечательная новогодняя песня " Новый год пахнет мандаринками" муз. В.Шевченко сл.А.Яркович исполняет ансамбль ЛЮБО-ДОРОГО и детский хор. 
В прошлом году заканчивала у подготовишек праздник этой песней. Детям раздали светящиеся палочки. а у Д-М была волшебная мерцающая свеча ( всё из фикс прайса:))).
Может быть кого-то эта идея заинтересует.

*Перед этим звучала такая моя сотняшка:*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), Lara (08.11.2016), larisakoly (05.11.2017), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (03.11.2016), SvetaH (03.11.2016), Алена43 (03.11.2016), Алусик (29.11.2017), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), буссоница (03.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (03.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (03.11.2016), Людмилая (04.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (03.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Послушать музыку зимы вас приглашаю:*




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), mochalova19 (03.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), strelka_64 (03.11.2016), Алена43 (03.11.2016), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), буссоница (03.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (03.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (03.11.2016), ИяНаталия (03.11.2016), Людмилая (04.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (03.11.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ещё о снежиночках-крошках
Расскажу в сочиняшке немножко:*

  


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Dinara77 (30.11.2021), Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (04.11.2016), Lara (08.11.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), TIMOHA69 (30.11.2020), ttanya (05.11.2016), Алена43 (04.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), буссоница (03.11.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (03.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (03.11.2016), Лилия79 (04.11.2016), людмила-45 (04.11.2016), Людмилая (04.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (03.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*И немного сладости, сладости для радости.
*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (04.11.2016), Lara (08.11.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (04.11.2016), olga kh (03.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), Алена43 (04.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), буссоница (03.11.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (03.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (19.11.2017), Лилия79 (04.11.2016), Людмилая (04.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (04.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана, добрый вечер! Свою сладкую тему хочу закончить общим танцем "Шоколадки" и была бы счастлива, если бы вы помогли мне с подводочкой Пожалуйста


[I][FONT=Arial][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"]Вкусный танец "ШОКОЛАДКИ"!
Пусть всем будет сладко-сладко :))

Решила про мороженое концовку изменить.
Совсем чуть-чуть, лишь две строки.
так лучше может быть?


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (12.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), olga kh (06.11.2016), ttanya (06.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), людмила-45 (06.11.2016), Людмилая (07.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (06.11.2016), Олюр (06.11.2016), Парина (06.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Славный праздник новогодний


* Ещё немного изменила :)) Мне так больше нравится :))*


**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 300 or greater.**

----------

Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (06.11.2016), Lara (08.11.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (12.11.2016), olga kh (06.11.2016), sabakabarabaka1 (15.12.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.10.2018), ttanya (06.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), буссоница (06.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (06.11.2016), Лилия79 (06.11.2016), Людмилая (07.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (06.11.2016), Олюр (06.11.2016), Парина (06.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

И немного о петрушках, 
Что играют в погремушки.
Или лучше в бубенцы....
Звон от музыки весёлой
Пусть летит  во все концы.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (15.11.2016), Lara (08.11.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (12.11.2016), olga kh (06.11.2016), Source (28.11.2021), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), буссоница (06.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (06.11.2016), Людмилая (07.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (06.11.2016), Олюр (06.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ещё совсем немножко
Здесь о снегирятах крошках. 
Как в колокольчики звонили,
Ёлочку от сна будили:
*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


*МОЖНО ТАНЕЦ ИЛИ СНЕГИРИННЫЙ  ОРКЕСТР С КОЛОКОЛЬЧИКАМИ ВЗЯТЬ.*

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), girei.liusjena (25.11.2020), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), irinasher (18.11.2016), irisa (25.11.2016), Karamel (15.11.2016), Lara (12.11.2016), lenik (11.11.2016), mochalova19 (12.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (12.11.2016), olia.kostina (06.12.2018), tatjan60 (24.11.2018), ttanya (17.11.2016), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), буссоница (11.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), ВИОЛA (12.11.2016), герана (27.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (11.11.2016), Дзюбкина (09.11.2020), Ладога (19.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Олюр (12.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё немножко о мишутках-крошках:))


  


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (14.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (15.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (13.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), ttanya (17.11.2016), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), говорушка (14.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2016), Ладога (19.11.2016), лариса61 (02.12.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (15.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (14.11.2016), Олюр (14.11.2016), Парина (13.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

О пушистиках зайчатах,
Весёлых, озорных ребятах:

  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), galy-a (14.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (15.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (13.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), SNAR (23.11.2016), ttanya (17.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), буссоница (13.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), говорушка (14.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Дзюбкина (09.11.2020), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2016), Ладога (19.11.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (15.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (14.11.2016), Олюр (14.11.2016), Парина (13.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ещё о белках-крошках
Сочинилось вдруг немножко:))*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), galy-a (14.11.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (15.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), Nataliyberezin (13.11.2016), olga kh (13.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), SNAR (23.11.2016), ttanya (17.11.2016), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), буссоница (13.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), говорушка (14.11.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2016), Ладога (19.11.2016), Людмилая (13.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Ольга Сара (14.11.2016), Олюр (14.11.2016), Парина (14.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), galy-a (14.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (15.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), SNAR (23.11.2016), ttanya (17.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (14.11.2016), буссоница (14.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2016), Ладога (19.11.2016), лариса61 (02.12.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (14.11.2016), Озма (14.11.2016), Ольга Сара (14.11.2016), Олюр (15.11.2016), Парина (14.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> Удивительный сюрприз приготовила Людмилочка Быкадорова!


И ещё один сюрприз - фонограмма к" Ёлочнозажигательной"  от Катюши Ким  в её темке.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5288602

*СПАСИБО Катюша и Людмилочка ещё раз!!!!!*

----------

Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), ttanya (17.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), лариса61 (02.12.2016), Людмилая (15.11.2016), Олюр (16.11.2016), Парина (16.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> _О пиратах сложилось вот так:_
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Небольшое изменение в конце пиратской сочиняшки:
*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), Lara (17.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), Алусик (13.11.2019), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (17.11.2016), Людмилая (17.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Парина (16.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (18.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (20.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), olga kh (17.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), SNAR (23.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Иишка (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (19.11.2017), Ладога (19.11.2016), Людмилая (17.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Парина (17.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.11.2019), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), irisa (25.11.2016), Karamel (18.11.2016), Lara (17.11.2016), mochalova19 (20.11.2016), olga kh (17.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), SNAR (23.11.2016), ttanya (18.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), буссоница (17.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (19.11.2017), лариса61 (02.12.2016), Людмилая (17.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Парина (17.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Иринушка, у меня есть только к СНЕЖНЫМ ПИРОЖКАМ, для МАЛЫШЕЙ-КАРАНДАШЕЙ не писала.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (20.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), irisa (25.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (20.11.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (25.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), буссоница (18.11.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), Гульниза (18.11.2016), гунька (18.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2016), Ладога (19.11.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (18.11.2016), Озма (19.11.2016), Парина (19.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

> Вот такая "МУЗЫКА ЗИМЫ" получилась


Спасибо, Светочка! Вдохновляешь нас своими чудесными сочиняшками!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), Lara (21.11.2016), mochalova19 (20.11.2016), Natali-S (07.12.2016), olga kh (25.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), sima (19.11.2016), svetsvet (19.11.2016), ttanya (20.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алена43 (01.12.2016), Виноград (09.12.2016), гунька (20.11.2016), Захарова Ольга (08.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (25.11.2016), лариса61 (02.12.2016), Олюр (20.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016), Тариэлька (20.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилась вот такая зимняя сочиняшка, можно её использовать перед шуточной эстафетой или какой-нибудь зимней игрой - полёт фантазий НЕ ОГРАНИЧИВАЕТСЯ моими предложениями :))*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (20.11.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Karamel (20.11.2016), Lara (21.11.2016), mochalova19 (20.11.2016), moderm (20.11.2016), Natali-S (07.12.2016), olga kh (25.11.2016), SNAR (26.11.2016), ttanya (20.11.2016), varvara7371 (27.11.2016), Алусик (27.11.2016), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), Виноград (09.12.2016), ВИОЛA (21.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (25.11.2016), лариса61 (02.12.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (21.11.2016), Озма (03.12.2016), Олюр (20.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ещё немного о новогодней ёлке и дедушке Морозе:*

 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

aktania (04.12.2016), Dinara77 (02.12.2022), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Lara (21.11.2016), maksun79 (01.12.2016), mochalova19 (21.11.2016), moderm (10.11.2017), olga kh (25.11.2016), sky36 (18.12.2016), SNAR (26.11.2016), ttanya (26.11.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.12.2016), буссоница (21.11.2016), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2016), ВИОЛA (21.11.2016), Гульниза (30.11.2019), гунька (23.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (25.11.2016), ИяНаталия (21.11.2016), лариса61 (02.12.2016), Лилия79 (03.11.2018), Людмилая (21.11.2016), Озма (02.12.2020), Ольга Сара (30.11.2016), Ольга2011 (08.11.2018), Олюр (22.11.2016), Парина (21.11.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (11.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочинялочка - кричалка 
Получилась у меня!
В Новый год вместе с гостями
Прокричим её друзья?   :Yahoo: 

 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

aktania (04.12.2016), chmarisha (06.12.2016), Irina Sirin (02.12.2016), Lara (02.12.2016), mochalova19 (05.12.2016), Natali-S (07.12.2016), ttanya (01.12.2016), Алена43 (05.12.2016), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), буссоница (01.12.2016), гунька (01.12.2016), Дюймовочка (11.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (06.12.2016), ИяНаталия (02.12.2016), Людмилая (01.12.2016), Олюр (02.12.2016), Парина (01.12.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилась сочиняшка для петушка, который помогает найти подарки, подойдёт и к нашей с  Ирой анимашке:*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5298657


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

chmarisha (06.12.2016), Lara (02.12.2016), mochalova19 (05.12.2016), Natali-S (07.12.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.12.2016), olga kh (02.12.2016), ttanya (02.12.2016), Алена43 (05.12.2016), Алусик (05.12.2016), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), гномик (03.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (06.12.2016), ИяНаталия (09.12.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (03.12.2016), Парина (02.12.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё совсем простенькая сочиняшка для прощания с дедом Морозом




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (07.12.2016), Lara (05.12.2016), mochalova19 (05.12.2016), olga kh (02.12.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.12.2016), ttanya (02.12.2016), Алена43 (05.12.2016), Алусик (05.12.2016), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), гномик (03.12.2016), Елена М (09.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (06.12.2016), Людмилая (03.12.2016), Озма (03.12.2016), Олюр (03.12.2016), Парина (02.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Коротенькая сочиняшка -подводка к  зимнему танцу, например "ПОТОЛОК ЛЕДЯНОЙ :))




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Karamel (07.12.2016), Lara (05.12.2016), lenik (05.12.2016), mochalova19 (12.12.2016), nezabudka-8s (26.11.2017), olga kh (05.12.2016), Raisa Vayner (09.12.2016), Tatleo (13.08.2021), Алена43 (05.12.2016), Алусик (02.12.2018), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), Виноград (09.12.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (23.01.2021), Елена М (09.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (11.12.2016), Людмилая (05.12.2016), Озма (02.12.2020), Парина (06.12.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

СЛОЖИЛОСЬ К ТАНЦУ СО СВЕЧАМИ:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (11.12.2016), Lara (11.12.2016), mochalova19 (12.12.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.12.2016), ttanya (15.12.2016), Алена43 (12.12.2016), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), гунька (15.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (11.12.2016), Людмилая (11.12.2016), Олюр (11.12.2016), Парина (15.12.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Сочиняшка к ТАНЦУ С РУКАВИЧКАМИ авторы - В. Супрун и Л.Быкадорова_




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

faina (19.12.2016), mochalova19 (12.12.2016), notka75 (16.12.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.12.2016), ttanya (15.12.2016), Алена43 (12.12.2016), Алусик (13.11.2019), Анжела72 (03.01.2017), буссоница (12.12.2016), гунька (15.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (13.12.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (12.12.2016), Олюр (12.12.2016), Парина (15.12.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> _Удивительный сюрприз приготовила Людмилочка Быкадорова! Она написала музыку к моим словечкам и получилась чудесная новая ЁЛОЧНОЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНАЯ песенка.
> _
> 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Похоже перестал работать один из сервисов хранения картинок, загружаю ЁЛОЧНОЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНУЮ на другой:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Lara (15.12.2016), mochalova19 (15.12.2016), olga kh (15.12.2016), Valesy (02.12.2019), Алусик (13.11.2019), буссоница (15.12.2016), гунька (15.12.2016), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (03.12.2017), НСА (04.12.2019), Олюр (15.12.2016)

----------


## Парина

*Светочка, подружка моя любимая! 
Твой новогодний ангел заговорил моим голосом, а наша прекрасная Алёна (Гунька) его ещё и так сказочно оживила! 
Девочки, с вами так приятно творить! 
Пусть Ангел Хранитель никогда не покидает вас!*

----------

буссоница (28.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.12.2016), Людмилая (28.12.2016), Натали-наташа (31.12.2016), Олюр (29.12.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Сложилось о зиме сегодня так:_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), olga kh (06.02.2017), Sveta72 (01.02.2021), Valenta (22.01.2017), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), гунька (22.01.2017), Олюр (28.01.2017), Парина (22.01.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

О ледяных ладошках сочинилось немножко: 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), EVGESKA (06.11.2017), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (05.11.2017), laks_arina (03.11.2017), laratet (05.11.2017), larisakoly (05.11.2017), lenik (17.11.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Lysienzhitko (05.11.2017), mochalova19 (03.11.2017), olga kh (03.11.2017), SNAR (03.11.2017), ttanya (05.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), vils77 (04.11.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Алусик (08.11.2017), ВИОЛA (08.11.2017), гномик (03.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (03.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (27.01.2019), Ирина Ивановна (05.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Котик230580 (21.11.2017), Лариса12 (14.11.2018), Ледок (03.11.2017), Людмилая (03.11.2017), мазурка (06.11.2017), марина гайворонская (05.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (06.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (14.11.2017), Озма (06.11.2017), Олюр (03.11.2017), Рыбка (05.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (18.11.2017), эллона (05.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Пусть осень за окном идёт,
Но скоро праздник.....
НОВЫЙ ГОД!!!! :))



Новая новогодняя песенка " Скоро праздник -
 Новый год!"сочинилась у нас с Людочкой Быкадоровой. 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), annkir (27.05.2021), dasha_bene (20.11.2017), dzvinochok (05.11.2017), elen82 (06.12.2017), EVGESKA (06.11.2017), forel (05.11.2017), grichanka (05.12.2017), Grosmat (06.11.2017), Irina Sirin (05.11.2017), Irina V (05.11.2017), Irina55 (05.11.2017), Irina61 (08.11.2017), iriska (22.11.2017), ivano (06.11.2017), jarinka (05.11.2017), korolenok (21.11.2017), kri (14.10.2020), krinka (28.07.2020), laks_arina (05.11.2017), laratet (05.11.2017), larisakoly (05.11.2017), Lempi (05.11.2017), Lena-marsel2010 (22.11.2017), lenik (17.11.2017), Lenylya (05.11.2017), linker_59 (15.08.2019), lllog (18.11.2021), Lysienzhitko (05.11.2017), m-diana-2007 (25.11.2017), MAGIC (05.11.2017), mara400 (05.11.2017), mishel61 (17.06.2019), MLV (05.11.2017), mochalova19 (05.11.2017), myzic (06.11.2017), nataliua.sm (06.11.2017), Nataliyberezin (05.11.2017), Natallive (24.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (05.11.2017), Nich Tanya (05.11.2017), notka47 (05.11.2017), novgortom (07.11.2017), Oksano4ka76 (05.11.2017), olga kh (05.11.2017), p.natalka (17.11.2021), Raisa Vayner (21.11.2017), Rina05 (22.09.2018), s.lopuhova (08.12.2017), SeverynkaIrina (08.12.2017), sima (20.11.2017), sky36 (05.11.2017), SNAR (05.11.2017), solnet (05.11.2017), Ssveta (19.11.2019), stranikira (20.11.2017), SvetaH (05.11.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.11.2017), tigricadn (06.11.2017), ttanya (05.11.2017), Valenta (05.11.2017), Valesy (20.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), verazalit (03.08.2019), Victorya (05.11.2017), viculy (18.11.2017), vils77 (05.11.2017), vishulaev (06.11.2017), Vitolda (05.11.2017), zwetlana (05.11.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Алусик (08.11.2017), Анжела72 (05.11.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (05.11.2017), Валентина М (11.11.2017), Валя Муза (06.11.2017), ВесСнушка (05.11.2017), ВИОЛA (08.11.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (05.11.2017), гномик (05.11.2017), говорушка (06.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (05.11.2017), Дания (05.11.2017), Дзюбкина (23.11.2017), Елабужанка (16.11.2017), Елена М (05.11.2017), Зиля 6 (04.08.2019), зулико (05.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина Ивановна (05.11.2017), Ирина-2012 (16.11.2017), Ирина-23 (17.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ирун (12.01.2021), ИяНаталия (06.11.2017), катя 98 (20.11.2017), Королёк (27.04.2020), Котик230580 (21.11.2017), Ладога (05.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2017), Лариса12 (14.11.2018), лариса61 (20.11.2017), Левадана (05.11.2017), Ледок (06.11.2017), Лилия79 (06.11.2017), Людмилая (05.11.2017), Люсева (26.11.2017), мазурка (06.11.2017), Марийка-Умница (21.11.2017), Марина ан (21.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (06.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Мелодия69 (18.11.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (06.11.2017), музыканша (30.10.2019), на.та.ли. (21.11.2017), Ната25 (06.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (10.11.2017), Наталья0405 (06.11.2017), Наташа5374 (05.11.2017), натела (20.11.2017), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (05.11.2017), Озма (06.11.2017), окси 777 (05.11.2017), Парина (05.11.2017), Просто Оля (18.11.2017), Рыбка (05.11.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (14.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (05.11.2017), Татиана 65 (06.11.2017), татуся (05.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (05.11.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (06.11.2017), Тиса (05.11.2017), Травка (05.11.2017), Урдомчанка (26.11.2017), Фрося (06.11.2017), эллона (05.11.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

Спасибо всем заглянувшим на огонек  и за приятные слова-благодарности  :Thank You2: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Светочке большущее спасибо за чудесные хороводные слова-словечки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dzvinochok (06.11.2017), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (15.11.2017), muza67 (18.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (06.11.2017), svetsvet (06.11.2017), Tatleo (02.12.2020), ttanya (10.11.2017), Valesy (30.11.2018), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (07.11.2017), Елена М (14.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (27.01.2019), Иринкааа62 (23.11.2017), Лариса12 (14.11.2018), Ледок (06.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), о-ля-ля (14.11.2017), Ольга Сара (06.11.2017), Олюр (10.11.2017), Парина (10.11.2017), Татиана 65 (06.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

О символе нового 2018 года сложилась сочиняшка:))




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Angelino4ka (18.11.2017), Anna57 (16.11.2017), Elen 77 (19.11.2017), IRENA100 (21.11.2017), Irina Sirin (16.11.2017), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (15.11.2017), Natallive (16.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (10.11.2017), Petavla (17.11.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), tatjan60 (16.11.2017), Tatleo (02.12.2020), ttanya (10.11.2017), ULIANCHIK (15.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), vlada 05 (01.12.2017), Алусик (12.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.11.2017), гномик (14.11.2017), говорушка (15.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (10.11.2017), Дзюбкина (20.11.2017), Дюймовочка (04.12.2017), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (20.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (10.11.2017), мазурка (14.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МарСух (16.11.2017), Несси (16.11.2017), о-ля-ля (14.11.2017), Озма (14.11.2017), Олюр (10.11.2017), Парина (10.11.2017), Раиса2001 (16.11.2017), Ритуля 666 (30.11.2017), Татиана 65 (16.11.2017), Ярик (16.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

О хлопушках-крошках сложилось немножко:



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina Sirin (16.11.2017), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (15.11.2017), olga kh (14.11.2017), p.natalka (17.11.2021), SNAR (23.01.2018), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Анжела72 (14.11.2017), говорушка (15.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (14.11.2017), Дюймовочка (04.12.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (14.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), о-ля-ля (14.11.2017), Озма (14.11.2017), Олюр (14.11.2017), Парина (14.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (21.09.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

ГНОМИКИ - МАЛЫШКИ...


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

fatinija (23.08.2019), krinka (28.07.2020), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (15.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (15.11.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), ULIANCHIK (15.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), vils77 (14.11.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Алусик (27.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (14.11.2017), Дюймовочка (04.12.2017), Елабужанка (20.11.2017), Елена М (14.11.2017), Зиля 6 (04.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Ледок (14.11.2017), Людмилая (14.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), о-ля-ля (14.11.2017), Озма (04.12.2017), Олюр (15.11.2017), Татиана 65 (16.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

сложилась о снегопаде сочиняшка
Ах, как красиво! Зима! Снегопад!



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina Sirin (16.11.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (17.11.2017), na4a (24.11.2017), PrinceAmur (14.11.2018), SNAR (17.11.2017), ttanya (17.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (16.11.2017), Драгметал (25.11.2017), Елена М (16.11.2017), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (20.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ладога (16.11.2017), Ледок (16.11.2017), Людмилая (16.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (16.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Мелодия69 (18.11.2017), Озма (26.11.2017), Олюр (16.11.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (23.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилась снова сочиняшка у меня,
Про символ года продолжение, друзья :))*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

aniram23 (12.12.2017), echeva (26.11.2017), fashka (02.12.2017), Irina Sirin (05.12.2017), katerina33 (27.11.2017), ksusha0601 (01.12.2017), larisakoly (01.12.2017), Lena-marsel2010 (22.11.2017), lenik (17.11.2017), mochalova19 (17.11.2017), na4a (24.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (17.11.2017), ris (17.01.2018), SNAR (23.01.2018), Sole (09.11.2019), ttanya (17.11.2017), ULIANCHIK (18.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), vils77 (19.11.2017), vlada 05 (01.12.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (20.11.2017), буссоница (20.10.2018), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), Гаяник (01.12.2017), герана (27.11.2017), гномик (17.11.2017), говорушка (19.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), гунька (17.11.2017), Дадуся (17.12.2017), Добронрава (14.06.2019), Елань (30.11.2020), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (20.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), катя 98 (21.11.2017), Ладога (19.11.2017), ЛАС (22.11.2017), Ледок (17.11.2017), Лильчик (21.11.2017), Людмилая (17.11.2017), мазурка (26.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Озма (17.11.2017), Олюр (18.11.2017), Парина (18.11.2017), Ремзия (24.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Еещё один замечательный зимний сюрприз приготовила для меня и всех жителей нашего форума Людмилочка Быкадорова песню СНЕГОПАД на мои словечки. С радостью делюсь :






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (17.12.2017), Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), Anathema (21.11.2017), annkir (27.05.2021), berryX (14.11.2018), calina (19.11.2017), Danon (19.11.2018), dzvinochok (22.11.2017), Elen 77 (19.11.2017), Elen2 (18.11.2017), fatinija (22.11.2017), ina (01.09.2018), Irina Sirin (05.12.2017), Irina61 (19.11.2017), Irinnka (15.11.2020), ivano (06.11.2019), jarinka (19.11.2017), karap8 (22.11.2017), Kolpachiha (03.11.2018), kri (29.08.2019), laks_arina (18.11.2017), Lapsik 061 (03.05.2018), laratet (19.11.2017), Lena-marsel2010 (03.11.2018), lenik (02.12.2017), Lenylya (19.11.2017), lolu66 (21.11.2017), marinaP (14.11.2018), mochalova19 (18.11.2017), moderm (21.11.2017), mria67mria67 (22.11.2020), musa (27.10.2019), na4a (21.11.2017), nastiabar (18.06.2018), Nata S (25.11.2017), natalia1508 (22.11.2017), Natallive (24.11.2017), NikTanechka (18.11.2017), Notka Fa (22.11.2017), novgortom (21.11.2017), oksana888 (21.11.2017), Oksyyy (21.11.2017), olga kh (18.11.2017), oltischencko (27.11.2017), PrinceAmur (05.11.2018), Rita03 (23.11.2017), SANOCHKA (12.11.2019), SNAR (23.01.2018), solnet (18.11.2017), Stashynj (21.11.2017), sunia67 (31.10.2020), ttanya (18.11.2017), ULIANCHIK (18.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Yulia230697 (29.10.2019), Zhanochka14 (19.11.2020), zironjka6791 (21.11.2017), александ (22.11.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (27.11.2017), Анжела72 (30.11.2017), буссоница (20.10.2018), Венерочка (21.11.2017), ВесСнушка (18.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.11.2017), герана (27.11.2017), гномик (18.11.2017), говорушка (19.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), Дания (18.11.2017), Дзюбкина (20.11.2017), Драгметал (25.11.2017), Елабужанка (18.11.2017), Елена М (18.11.2017), Елена Эрнст (19.11.2017), зулико (18.11.2017), ИннаНичога (22.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), катя 98 (21.11.2017), Котик230580 (21.11.2017), Ладога (19.11.2017), Лариса12 (13.11.2018), Ледок (18.11.2017), лида-1410 (22.11.2017), Лильчик (02.12.2017), Людмилая (18.11.2017), мазурка (24.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Махник (21.11.2017), мсррррh (14.11.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.11.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (22.11.2017), Ната_ли (24.11.2017), наталуся (14.11.2018), Наташа5374 (22.06.2020), Нина28М (13.10.2019), нинчик (21.11.2017), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (19.11.2017), Оlga@ (22.11.2017), Озма (29.11.2017), ОЙКОВ (27.11.2017), окси 777 (18.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (22.11.2017), Оленка ххх (21.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (08.09.2018), Олюр (30.11.2017), Парина (18.11.2017), Полечка (21.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (16.09.2018), Просто Оля (18.11.2017), Раисса (25.11.2017), света73 (21.11.2017), Танічка (21.11.2017), Татиана 65 (18.11.2017), татуся (26.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (18.11.2017), Эдита (22.11.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (18.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.11.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

> СНЕГОПАД


*Кружится плавно, как в сказочном сне
Снежных чудес хоровод. -*
 - какие музыкальные строки!!! Вот и сложилась песенка...
Может быть кому-то она и понравится......


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), annkir (27.05.2021), calina (19.11.2017), dzvinochok (22.11.2017), Elen 77 (19.11.2017), Elen2 (18.11.2017), fatinija (22.11.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), kri (29.08.2019), Lapsik 061 (03.05.2018), laratet (19.11.2017), lenik (02.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (18.11.2017), mria67mria67 (22.11.2020), muza67 (23.11.2017), nastiabar (18.06.2018), Nata S (25.11.2017), Natallive (24.11.2017), Notka Fa (22.11.2017), Oksyyy (21.11.2017), olga kh (18.11.2017), Rita03 (23.11.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), Ssveta (19.11.2019), sunia67 (31.10.2020), svetsvet (18.11.2017), ttanya (18.11.2017), verazalit (09.12.2019), viculy (18.11.2017), ya-annushka (19.11.2017), zironjka6791 (21.11.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (27.11.2017), Венерочка (21.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.11.2017), герана (27.11.2017), гномик (18.11.2017), говорушка (19.11.2017), Гульниза (18.11.2017), Драгметал (25.11.2017), Елабужанка (18.11.2017), Елена Эрнст (19.11.2017), зулико (19.11.2017), ИннаНичога (22.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.11.2017), катя 98 (21.11.2017), Котик230580 (21.11.2017), Ладога (19.11.2017), Лариса12 (13.11.2018), Ледок (18.11.2017), лида-1410 (22.11.2017), Лильчик (03.01.2019), мазурка (24.11.2017), Наталия Михайловна (25.09.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (19.11.2017), Озма (29.11.2017), ОЙКОВ (27.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (08.09.2018), Олюр (30.11.2017), Парина (18.11.2017), Просто Оля (18.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

С благодарностью К Алёнушке, которая смонтировала такое замечательное видео на нашу с Людочкой Быкадорой песню СНЕГОПАД, выставляю эту КРАСОТУ.





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Aleksis1611 (21.11.2017), Anna57 (22.11.2017), ina (02.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (02.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), maksun79 (23.11.2017), mochalova19 (20.11.2017), nataliua.sm (02.12.2017), olga kh (23.11.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), ttanya (23.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (20.11.2017), Алусик (27.11.2017), Анжела72 (30.11.2017), Варшава (20.11.2017), ВИОЛA (22.11.2017), гномик (20.11.2017), Гульниза (30.11.2017), Елена М (29.11.2017), Ирина-23 (23.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (22.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Людмилая (20.11.2017), Люсева (20.11.2017), мазурка (24.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (21.11.2017), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (26.11.2017), Олюр (21.11.2017), Парина (20.11.2017), Раиса2001 (30.11.2017), Раисса (25.11.2017), татуся (26.11.2017), эллона (20.11.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), Lena-marsel2010 (03.11.2018), lenik (02.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), luisa (29.11.2017), maksun79 (23.11.2017), nastiabar (18.06.2018), nataliua.sm (02.12.2017), Natallive (24.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (23.11.2017), oltischencko (27.11.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), stranikira (24.11.2017), ttanya (23.11.2017), ULIANCHIK (24.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), vetlost (25.11.2017), vils77 (24.11.2017), Алена43 (01.12.2017), Алусик (27.11.2017), Анжела72 (30.11.2017), Варшава (23.11.2017), ВИОЛA (28.11.2017), герана (27.11.2017), говорушка (24.11.2017), Гульниза (30.11.2017), Елена М (29.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (23.11.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ледок (23.11.2017), Людмилая (23.11.2017), мазурка (24.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (23.11.2017), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (23.11.2017), Озма (29.11.2017), Олюр (23.11.2017), Парина (24.11.2017), Просто Оля (23.11.2017), Раиса2001 (30.11.2017), Раисса (25.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (21.09.2018), эллона (01.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), dzvinochok (01.12.2017), ina (02.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Lena-marsel2010 (03.11.2018), lenik (02.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), luisa (29.11.2017), nastiabar (18.06.2018), nataliua.sm (02.12.2017), nezabudka-8s (30.11.2017), olga kh (29.11.2017), SNAR (30.11.2017), ttanya (29.11.2017), ULIANCHIK (29.11.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (01.12.2017), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (30.11.2017), Варшава (29.11.2017), ВИОЛA (29.11.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.11.2017), гномик (29.11.2017), Гульниза (30.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (01.12.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ладога (19.05.2018), Ледок (01.12.2017), Людмилая (29.11.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Милашка Осенняя (09.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (01.12.2017), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (29.11.2017), Озма (29.11.2017), Олюр (29.11.2017), Парина (30.11.2017), Раиса2001 (30.11.2017), Раисса (01.12.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (02.12.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.12.2017), Тиса (24.10.2018), эллона (01.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Решила обновить сообщение.  Сочиняшка может быть подводкой к танцу снежинок.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (02.12.2017), nataliua.sm (02.12.2017), nezabudka-8s (02.12.2017), olga kh (03.12.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (01.12.2017), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), буссоница (02.12.2017), ВИОЛA (03.12.2017), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (01.12.2017), Людмилая (01.12.2017), Озма (01.12.2017), Олюр (27.02.2018), Парина (02.12.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (02.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), Elen2 (03.12.2017), fatinija (02.12.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), Lena-marsel2010 (03.11.2018), lenik (02.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), nataliua.sm (19.12.2018), nezabudka-8s (02.12.2017), olga kh (03.12.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), ttanya (02.12.2017), Valesy (02.04.2018), vetlost (02.12.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), буссоница (02.12.2017), ВИОЛA (03.12.2017), гномик (02.12.2017), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Людмилая (02.12.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Натали Витьковна (19.01.2019), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (02.12.2017), Олюр (02.12.2017), Парина (02.12.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.12.2017), Тиса (24.10.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

_Сложилась сочиняшка для игры СНЕЖНОЕ ПОКРЫВАЛО: 
_




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

fatinija (02.12.2017), ina (02.11.2018), Irina Sirin (05.12.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (02.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), nezabudka-8s (02.12.2017), olga kh (03.12.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), ttanya (02.12.2017), Valesy (02.04.2018), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), буссоница (02.12.2017), Валерьевна (22.09.2019), Варшава (02.12.2017), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), гномик (02.12.2017), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Елена М (03.12.2017), Людмилая (02.12.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (02.12.2017), Олюр (02.12.2017), Парина (02.12.2017), Эдуардовна (31.10.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Ну и как же без сочиняшки о БАБКЕ ЁЖКЕ? Сложилась подводка к танцу:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

ina (02.11.2018), Irina Sirin (05.12.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), Lena-marsel2010 (03.11.2018), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Ok_sa_na_S (06.02.2020), olga kh (03.12.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), Valesy (02.04.2018), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), буссоница (02.12.2017), Варшава (02.12.2017), ВИОЛA (03.12.2017), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Елена М (03.12.2017), Людмилая (02.12.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Ната25 (02.11.2019), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (02.12.2017), Озма (04.12.2017), Олюр (27.02.2018), Парина (03.12.2017), Эдуардовна (31.10.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*Ира озвучила мои словечки для начала утренника у себя в теме*

СПАСИБО, МОЯ ДОРОГАЯ!!!!
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434257

----------

olga kh (03.12.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), буссоница (03.12.2017), ВИОЛA (18.12.2017), Гульниза (10.12.2017), Ледок (15.12.2017), Людмилая (03.12.2017), Олюр (10.12.2017), Парина (03.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

faina (14.12.2017), iriska (22.12.2017), ivano (31.12.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (21.12.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Lysienzhitko (28.12.2017), nataliua.sm (19.12.2018), olga kh (11.12.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), ttanya (17.12.2017), ULIANCHIK (12.12.2017), Valesy (02.04.2018), vetlost (15.12.2017), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), Анастасия Галанова (14.02.2018), Анжела72 (12.01.2018), буссоница (11.12.2017), Варшава (11.12.2017), ВИОЛA (18.12.2017), говорушка (16.12.2017), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Елена М (15.12.2017), Ирина-Ирен (21.12.2017), Ледок (15.12.2017), Людмилая (11.12.2017), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.12.2017), о-ля-ля (14.12.2017), Озма (11.12.2017), Олюр (22.12.2017), Парина (11.12.2017), Сентябринка (01.04.2018), татуся (14.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Нашу с Людочкой песню  СНЕГОПАД озвучила Ю. Селивёрстова. видео А.Воробьёва

----------

faina (14.12.2017), ivano (31.12.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (21.12.2017), olga kh (17.12.2017), ttanya (17.12.2017), Valesy (02.04.2018), Алена43 (24.01.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), буссоница (13.12.2017), Варшава (13.12.2017), ВИОЛA (18.12.2017), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Елена М (15.12.2017), Ирина-Ирен (21.12.2017), Людмилая (15.12.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (15.12.2017), на.та.ли. (15.12.2017), о-ля-ля (14.12.2017), Ольга Сара (13.12.2017), Олюр (22.12.2017), Парина (13.12.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), dzvinochok (28.11.2018), faina (15.11.2018), flag (03.11.2020), galy-a (20.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (14.11.2018), lenik (15.11.2018), linker_59 (14.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), mishel61 (13.11.2018), mochalova19 (17.11.2018), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (29.12.2018), nataliua.sm (19.12.2018), olga kh (14.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), senchyaok (14.11.2018), stranikira (12.11.2018), sveta38 (15.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.11.2018), undinarusalka (16.05.2019), verazalit (13.08.2019), vils77 (13.11.2018), zwetlana (31.10.2020), Алусик (13.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), буссоница (12.11.2018), Валерия_17 (26.11.2020), Варшава (12.11.2018), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), ВИОЛA (18.11.2018), гармашева26 (27.11.2020), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (12.11.2018), Елена М (12.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.01.2019), ИяНаталия (12.11.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ледок (12.11.2018), Лилия60 (14.11.2018), Лилия79 (14.11.2018), Людмилая (12.11.2018), МарСух (28.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Озма (13.11.2018), окси 777 (25.11.2018), Ольга2011 (20.11.2018), Олюр (13.11.2018), Парина (13.11.2018), Раиса2001 (13.11.2018), Рыбка (02.12.2020), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Татиана 65 (19.11.2018), эллона (12.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*Петрушки музыканты покажут всем таланты.
*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




И ещё новогоднего немножко:))
[SHOWTOGROUPS=27]



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), annkir (27.05.2021), chmarisha (28.11.2018), doelse (20.11.2018), faina (17.11.2018), galy-a (20.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), larisakoly (19.11.2018), lenik (18.11.2018), linker_59 (20.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), mia10 (17.12.2020), mochalova19 (17.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), nataliua.sm (20.11.2018), notka75 (19.11.2018), Oksano4ka76 (18.11.2018), Oksik (19.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), oltischencko (19.11.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), Rina05 (19.11.2018), s.lopuhova (26.11.2018), senchyaok (19.11.2018), stranikira (19.11.2018), Tania-112a (26.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (17.11.2018), ULIANCHIK (17.11.2018), verazalit (13.08.2019), vils77 (18.11.2018), zwetlana (31.10.2020), Алена43 (19.11.2018), Алусик (19.11.2018), буссоница (17.11.2018), Варшава (17.11.2018), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), ВИОЛA (18.11.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (20.11.2018), Дзюбкина (12.01.2020), Добронрава (12.10.2020), Дюймовочка (03.12.2018), Елена М (18.11.2018), Зиля 6 (01.08.2019), Иннокентьевна (20.12.2018), Ирина Ивановна (19.11.2018), Ирина-23 (20.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (17.11.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Лариса12 (20.11.2018), Ларонька (17.11.2018), Ледок (17.11.2018), Лена Ванюшка (25.11.2018), Лилия79 (17.11.2018), Людмилая (17.11.2018), Лючия (19.11.2019), мадам (19.11.2018), мазурка (20.11.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МарСух (28.11.2018), Мелодия69 (28.11.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.11.2018), на.та.ли. (19.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (17.11.2018), Озма (17.11.2018), окси 777 (25.11.2018), ольга коробова (19.11.2018), Ольга2011 (20.11.2018), Олюр (18.11.2018), Парина (18.11.2018), Рыбка (02.12.2020), Светлана Богатырева (20.08.2019), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Татиана 65 (19.11.2018), хелицера (21.11.2018), Юличка М. (20.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, ну как же у тебя все ладненько-складненько получается, что ни стихотворение





> Светочка!!! Как раз мне это нужно!!! Палочка ты наша, выручалочка!!


*СПАСИБО, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!* 

Совсем чуть -чуть о ёлочке перед танцем.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), chmarisha (28.11.2018), galy-a (20.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), larisakoly (19.11.2018), lenik (18.11.2018), linker_59 (30.11.2020), livni (27.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), m-diana-2007 (21.11.2018), mochalova19 (18.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (20.11.2018), notka75 (19.11.2018), Oksano4ka76 (18.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), oltischencko (19.11.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), Rina05 (19.11.2018), stranikira (18.11.2018), Tania-112a (26.11.2018), ULIANCHIK (19.11.2018), vils77 (19.11.2018), Алена43 (19.11.2018), Алусик (19.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), буссоница (18.11.2018), ВалерияВ (19.11.2018), ВИОЛA (18.11.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (18.11.2018), Добронрава (12.10.2020), Дюймовочка (03.12.2018), Елена М (19.11.2018), Ирина Ивановна (19.11.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ледок (19.11.2018), Лилия79 (18.11.2018), Людмилая (18.11.2018), мадам (19.11.2018), мазурка (20.11.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Мелодия69 (28.11.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.11.2018), на.та.ли. (19.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (23.11.2018), Озма (18.11.2018), ольга коробова (19.11.2018), Ольга2011 (20.11.2018), Олюр (18.11.2018), Парина (18.11.2018), Рыбка (02.12.2020), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Татиана 65 (19.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*ГНОМИКИ С КОВРИЖКАМИ.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), galy-a (20.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (20.11.2018), linker_59 (20.11.2018), m-diana-2007 (21.11.2018), MakaRock (19.11.2018), mochalova19 (23.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (20.11.2018), notka75 (19.11.2018), olga kh (20.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), Tania-112a (26.11.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), Варшава (19.11.2018), ВИОЛA (19.11.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (19.11.2018), Дюймовочка (03.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.01.2019), Ладога (21.11.2018), Лариса12 (20.11.2018), Ледок (19.11.2018), Лена Ванюшка (25.11.2018), Людмилая (19.11.2018), мазурка (20.11.2018), Мелодия69 (28.11.2018), на.та.ли. (19.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (23.11.2018), Озма (19.11.2018), окси 777 (25.11.2018), Ольга2011 (20.11.2018), Олюр (29.11.2018), Парина (19.11.2018), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Татиана 65 (19.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), galy-a (20.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (20.11.2018), linker_59 (20.11.2018), livni (27.11.2018), m-diana-2007 (21.11.2018), mochalova19 (23.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), nataliua.sm (20.11.2018), olga kh (20.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), Rina05 (19.11.2018), senchyaok (19.11.2018), stranikira (19.11.2018), Tania-112a (26.11.2018), Алена43 (19.11.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), аришечка (05.02.2019), ВалерияВ (19.11.2018), Варшава (19.11.2018), ВИОЛA (19.11.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (19.11.2018), Дюймовочка (03.12.2018), Елена М (19.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.01.2019), Ледок (20.11.2018), Лена Ванюшка (25.11.2018), Лилия79 (19.11.2018), Людмилая (19.11.2018), мазурка (20.11.2018), МарияИл (15.12.2019), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Мелодия69 (28.11.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (20.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (23.11.2018), Озма (20.11.2018), окси 777 (25.11.2018), Олюр (29.11.2018), Парина (19.11.2018), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Татиана 65 (19.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> А можно попросить немножко сочинить про леденцы и шоколадки?! Они парный танец будут танцевать.


*Сладкая сочиняшка:))*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), galy-a (20.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (20.11.2018), linker_59 (20.11.2018), ludmila_zub (20.11.2018), Mandarinka-79 (08.11.2019), mochalova19 (20.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (20.11.2018), olga kh (20.11.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), oltischencko (19.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Алена43 (22.11.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), буссоница (19.11.2018), ВИОЛA (20.11.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (20.11.2018), Елена М (20.11.2018), Иннесса-75 (29.11.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ледок (20.11.2018), Лена Ванюшка (25.11.2018), Лилия79 (23.11.2018), Людмилая (19.11.2018), Люсева (20.11.2018), мазурка (20.11.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (20.11.2018), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (23.11.2018), Озма (20.11.2018), Ольга2011 (20.11.2018), Олюр (21.11.2018), Парина (19.11.2018), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2018), татька (28.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светланка, Гномиков и Снежинок смогла прочитать, а сладкую сочиняшку, к сожалению, не вижу. А можно и я к тебе с просьбой. Дед Мороз уснул и разбудить его берутся весёлый Морозята - 4 строчечки, если можно. Родится больше, буду рада. Заранее благодарю.


Танюш, так устроит?




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), Irina Sirin (21.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (20.11.2018), mochalova19 (23.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (27.11.2018), Oksik (22.11.2020), olga kh (20.11.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), vils77 (23.11.2018), Алена43 (22.11.2018), Алусик (21.11.2018), буссоница (20.11.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (21.11.2018), Елена М (20.11.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ледок (20.11.2018), Лена Ванюшка (25.11.2018), Лилия79 (20.11.2018), Людмилая (20.11.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (23.11.2018), Озма (02.12.2020), Олюр (21.11.2018), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

МУЗЫКА ЗИМЫ.слова С.Русских музыка Л. Быкадоровой. аранжировка Е.Маканиной, вокал Ю. Селивёрстовой
вот нотки.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), dzvinochok (28.11.2018), Eva 59 (27.11.2019), galy-a (27.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), laks_arina (25.11.2018), lenik (25.11.2018), linker_59 (30.11.2020), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (23.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), nataliua.sm (27.11.2018), olga kh (24.11.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), PrinceAmur (25.11.2018), Tania-112a (26.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Ushnata (25.11.2018), Valesy (30.11.2018), vils77 (23.11.2018), wirok (25.12.2020), Zhanochka14 (27.11.2020), Алусик (24.11.2018), буссоница (23.11.2018), ВалерияВ (13.12.2018), Варшава (25.11.2018), Вера Чурикова (01.12.2018), ВИОЛA (24.11.2018), гномик (24.11.2018), говорушка (01.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (23.11.2018), Дания (25.11.2018), дошколка (30.11.2020), Иннесса-75 (29.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (23.11.2018), Ириночк (24.11.2019), ИяНаталия (26.11.2018), Ларонька (24.11.2018), Ледок (23.11.2018), Лена Ванюшка (25.11.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Лилия79 (11.11.2020), Людмилая (24.11.2018), мазурка (25.11.2018), Марина Сухарева (26.11.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МарСух (28.11.2018), Мелодия69 (28.11.2018), мсррррh (29.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2018), НИрина (11.11.2020), НСА (05.12.2018), о-ля-ля (23.11.2018), Озма (24.11.2018), Олюр (25.11.2018), Парина (23.11.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019), эллона (06.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

По просьбе Ирины-Ирен. сложились словечки для лечения заболевшей ёлочки:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (01.12.2018), lenik (25.11.2018), Mapuu (01.12.2018), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (26.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (27.11.2018), olga kh (24.11.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), senchyaok (02.12.2018), stranikira (24.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Ushnata (25.11.2018), Алусик (25.11.2018), буссоница (24.11.2018), Варшава (25.11.2018), ВИОЛA (02.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (25.11.2018), Елена М (25.11.2018), Иннесса-75 (04.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (24.11.2018), ИяНаталия (26.11.2018), Ледок (24.11.2018), Людмилая (24.11.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (02.12.2018), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (24.11.2018), Олюр (25.11.2018), Парина (24.11.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка о часах,  помогающих позвать деда Мороза:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), elsor (30.11.2018), jarinka (30.11.2018), Karamel (01.12.2018), laks_arina (25.11.2018), lenik (25.11.2018), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (26.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), nataliua.sm (27.11.2018), olga kh (26.11.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), sveta38 (28.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Алусик (25.11.2018), бабалена (04.12.2018), буссоница (25.11.2018), Варшава (25.11.2018), ВИОЛA (02.12.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (25.11.2018), Дания (25.11.2018), Елена М (25.11.2018), Иннесса-75 (29.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.11.2018), ИяНаталия (26.11.2018), Ледок (25.11.2018), Лилия79 (25.11.2018), Людмилая (25.11.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (25.11.2018), Озма (25.11.2018), Олюр (25.11.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Уважаемые гости, ссылки не открываются потому что у вас мало сообщений. К сожалению их открыть уже не могу. Общайтесь, делитесь своими материалом, набирайте сообщения и всё будет открываться.
> Если интересно, то мои зимние сочиняшки можно  найти в журналах МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА  -№6 2014,
> № 6 и № 7 2016г. № 7 2017год.


Да ещё одно уточнение: большинство сообщений закрыто  на 100 сообщений и 100 дней на форуме. Волшебная кнопочка СПАСИБО откроет эти сообщения:)) Спасибо за понимание.
_
А сейчас немного о зиме:_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), elsor (30.11.2018), galy-a (30.11.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), jarinka (30.11.2018), Karamel (01.12.2018), larisam34 (03.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (26.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), nataliua.sm (27.11.2018), NikTanechka (27.11.2018), olga kh (26.11.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), senchyaok (02.12.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2018), Vassa (02.12.2018), wirok (25.12.2020), Zhanochka14 (27.11.2020), Алусик (01.12.2018), бабалена (04.12.2018), буссоница (26.11.2018), ВИОЛA (02.12.2018), говорушка (01.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (26.11.2018), Иннесса-75 (29.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (26.11.2018), ИяНаталия (26.11.2018), Ледок (26.11.2018), Лилия79 (27.11.2018), Людмилая (26.11.2018), мазурка (29.11.2018), МарСух (04.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (29.11.2018), НИрина (11.11.2020), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (26.11.2018), Озма (26.11.2018), Олюр (29.11.2018), Парина (26.11.2018), татька (28.11.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

* Сочиняшка к танцу звёздочек*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), Borkova Pavlovo (30.11.2018), elsor (30.11.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (01.12.2018), laks_arina (26.11.2018), larisam34 (03.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (26.11.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (27.11.2018), NikTanechka (27.11.2018), olga kh (26.11.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2018), vils77 (29.11.2018), wirok (25.12.2020), Алусик (01.12.2018), бабалена (04.12.2018), буссоница (26.11.2018), Варшава (27.11.2018), ВИОЛA (02.12.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (26.11.2018), Добронрава (18.04.2019), Иннесса-75 (29.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (26.11.2018), ИяНаталия (26.11.2018), Ледок (30.11.2018), Людмилая (30.11.2018), мазурка (29.11.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (26.11.2018), Озма (02.12.2020), Олюр (27.11.2018), Парина (26.11.2018), татька (28.11.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

_ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ С ПЕРВЫМ ДНЁМ ЗИМЫ!_





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (01.12.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (01.12.2018), larisam34 (03.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (01.12.2018), muza67 (02.12.2018), nataliua.sm (02.12.2018), olga kh (01.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), ULIANCHIK (01.12.2018), vils77 (02.12.2018), Алусик (28.10.2019), буссоница (01.12.2018), Варшава (01.12.2018), ВИОЛA (02.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (01.12.2018), Добронрава (18.04.2019), Ирина-Ирен (01.12.2018), Ледок (02.12.2018), Лилия79 (01.12.2018), Людмилая (01.12.2018), мазурка (03.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (02.12.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Олюр (02.12.2018), Парина (01.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Коротенькая сочиняшка к игре ХВОСТ БАБЫ ЯГИ*






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), Borkova Pavlovo (03.12.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (05.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), linker_59 (07.02.2019), mishel61 (02.12.2018), mochalova19 (05.12.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), Natali-S (24.12.2018), nataliua.sm (06.12.2018), olga kh (02.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), sveta38 (04.12.2018), vils77 (02.12.2018), Алена43 (03.02.2019), Алусик (28.10.2019), Анжела72 (07.12.2018), буссоница (02.12.2018), Варшава (02.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (03.12.2018), детская (26.01.2021), Ирина-Ирен (04.12.2018), Ледок (02.12.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Лилия79 (02.12.2018), Людмилая (02.12.2018), мазурка (03.12.2018), МарСух (04.12.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Озма (04.12.2018), Олюр (02.12.2018), Парина (03.12.2018), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Цветусик (07.11.2019), эллона (06.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

СОЧИНЯШКА ПРО СИМВОЛ ГОДА НОВОГО






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (04.12.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), Karamel (05.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), mochalova19 (05.12.2018), Muzira (04.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), olga kh (03.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), Алусик (04.12.2018), Анжела72 (07.12.2018), буссоница (03.12.2018), гномик (03.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (03.12.2018), Дания (03.12.2018), детская (26.01.2021), Иннесса-75 (04.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (03.12.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Людмилая (03.12.2018), МарСух (04.12.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Озма (03.12.2018), Олюр (04.12.2018), Парина (03.12.2018), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), татуся (09.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019), Ярик (03.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ ПОРОСЯЧЕЙ ТЕМЫ :))*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (04.12.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), Karamel (05.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), mochalova19 (05.12.2018), Muzira (04.12.2018), olga kh (03.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), senchyaok (03.12.2018), SNAR (23.12.2018), Алусик (04.12.2018), Анжела72 (07.12.2018), буссоница (03.12.2018), гномик (03.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (15.12.2018), Дания (03.12.2018), Иннесса-75 (04.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (03.12.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Лилия79 (03.12.2018), Людмилая (03.12.2018), МарСух (04.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (04.12.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Озма (03.12.2018), Олюр (04.12.2018), Парина (03.12.2018), татуся (09.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019), Ярик (03.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> СВЕТОЧКА!!!
> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ И ЗА ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ ПОДАРКИ!






> СВЕТЛАНА ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА СТИХИ!!!!!! КАК ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВО!!!!







> СВетик, СПАСИБО!!!!СПАСИБО!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!Очень класссно!!!



"СПАСИБО" такое простое словечко,
А скажут его и забьётся сердечко.
Ах, как же приятно мне их получать,
БЛАГОДАРЮ хочу всем  я сказать.

  



СОЧИНЯШКА К ТАНЦУ ПЕТУШКОВ:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (04.12.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), Karamel (05.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), mochalova19 (05.12.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), olga kh (04.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), Алена43 (03.02.2019), Алусик (28.10.2019), Анжела72 (07.12.2018), буссоница (04.12.2018), Варшава (05.12.2018), гномик (04.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (04.12.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Людмилая (04.12.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Озма (04.12.2018), Олюр (04.12.2018), Парина (05.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (05.12.2018), linker_59 (07.02.2019), mochalova19 (05.12.2018), moderm (04.11.2020), Natali-S (24.12.2018), olga kh (04.12.2018), olia.kostina (03.02.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), Алена43 (03.02.2019), Алусик (28.10.2019), Анжела72 (07.12.2018), буссоница (04.12.2018), Варшава (05.12.2018), ВИОЛA (05.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (15.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (04.12.2018), Ледок (05.12.2018), Лилия60 (15.12.2018), Людмилая (04.12.2018), НСА (05.12.2018), Озма (02.12.2020), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), татуся (09.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Будем ждать




НОВОГОДНИЙ ПОРОСЁНОК :))




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (15.12.2018), faina (24.12.2018), galy-a (16.12.2018), Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), Karamel (21.12.2018), krinka (06.01.2019), Lara (26.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), linker_59 (23.12.2018), MakaRock (15.12.2018), Natali-S (24.12.2018), olga kh (22.12.2018), oltischencko (02.01.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), Ssveta (14.09.2019), verazalit (16.12.2018), zwetlana (23.12.2018), Алена43 (10.01.2019), Алусик (16.12.2018), буссоница (15.12.2018), Варшава (15.12.2018), герана (05.02.2019), гномик (15.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (15.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.12.2018), ИяНаталия (23.12.2018), Лилия79 (15.12.2018), Людмилая (15.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.12.2018), о-ля-ля (15.12.2018), Озма (15.12.2018), Ольга Сара (15.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018), Парина (16.12.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (03.02.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (23.12.2018), татуся (23.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Продолжая тему символа года сложились словечки на мелодию песни " Я ПУШИСТЫЙ БЕЛЕНЬКИЙ КОТЁНОК".




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Irina Sirin (15.12.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (21.12.2018), krinka (06.01.2019), Lara (26.12.2018), lenik (23.12.2018), linker_59 (20.08.2019), olga kh (22.12.2018), oltischencko (02.01.2019), SNAR (23.12.2018), Алена43 (10.01.2019), Алусик (16.12.2018), буссоница (15.12.2018), Варшава (15.12.2018), ВИОЛA (16.12.2018), гномик (15.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (15.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.12.2018), ИяНаталия (23.12.2018), Людмилая (15.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.12.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (15.12.2018), Озма (15.12.2018), Ольга Сара (15.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018), Парина (16.12.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (23.12.2018), Цветусик (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

olga kh (29.12.2018), Алена43 (10.01.2019), Алусик (27.10.2019), буссоница (27.12.2018), говорушка (28.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (27.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.12.2018), Людмилая (27.12.2018), Олюр (27.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

_2019 год по славянскому календарю - год ПАРЯЩЕГО ОРЛА. 
Поздравляю всех с наступающим  годом мудрости и благородства_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Karamel (31.12.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), olga kh (29.12.2018), verazalit (29.12.2018), Алена43 (10.01.2019), буссоница (27.12.2018), говорушка (28.12.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (28.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.12.2018), Людмилая (30.12.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Кружится снежинок хоровод.....

Наша с Людочкой Быкадоровой новая песенка СНЕЖИНКИ 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anchik (26.11.2019), Elen2 (17.11.2019), fatinija (16.12.2019), galy-a (09.11.2019), Irina Sirin (08.11.2019), Irina61 (07.11.2019), jarinka (17.11.2019), lenik (06.11.2019), Lia-Lia (16.11.2019), LiliyaOdiss (08.11.2019), linker_59 (28.11.2019), maksun79 (07.11.2019), Mandarinka-79 (08.11.2019), mochalova19 (07.11.2019), olga kh (07.11.2019), Raisa Vayner (09.11.2019), SNAR (18.11.2019), Tata74 (21.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.11.2019), Valenta (08.11.2019), Valesy (15.11.2019), valush (07.11.2019), vils77 (06.11.2019), Алена43 (19.11.2019), Алусик (07.11.2019), Анжела72 (24.01.2020), буссоница (06.11.2019), Валерьевна (06.12.2020), Виноград (18.11.2019), ВИОЛA (06.11.2019), Гульниза (08.11.2019), гунька (08.11.2019), детская (26.01.2021), Добронрава (18.12.2019), Лариса12 (27.11.2019), Ларонька (11.11.2019), Ледок (16.11.2019), Лидушка (20.01.2020), Лорис (08.11.2019), Людмилая (06.11.2019), Лючия (18.11.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (07.11.2019), НСА (18.11.2019), о-ля-ля (06.11.2019), Озма (08.11.2019), окси 777 (17.11.2019), Олюр (19.11.2019), Парина (08.11.2019), Раиса2001 (07.11.2019), сонейко (07.11.2019), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Туся (17.11.2019), Цветусик (07.11.2019), чайка61 (07.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка! Какой ты добрый, отзывчивый человечек! Спасибо тебе огромное за твое творчество на благо наших деток и нас!!!!


Спасибо, Людочка  :Tender: 



О красногрудых  снегирях сложилось как-то так :))





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (18.11.2019), Anna57 (19.12.2019), elena_vrn (20.11.2022), fatinija (16.12.2019), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (18.11.2019), krinka (17.11.2019), Mandarinka-79 (30.11.2019), mochalova19 (18.11.2019), olga kh (21.11.2019), olia.kostina (01.12.2019), omichka (13.11.2020), SNAR (18.11.2019), Алена43 (19.11.2019), Алусик (27.11.2019), Анжела72 (24.01.2020), буссоница (17.11.2019), Виноград (18.11.2019), ВИОЛA (17.11.2019), Гульниза (23.11.2019), гунька (18.11.2019), Добронрава (18.12.2019), Ирина-Ирен (19.12.2019), Ириночк (28.11.2019), Ларонька (23.11.2019), Ледок (24.11.2019), Лидушка (20.01.2020), Лорис (21.11.2019), Людмилая (18.11.2019), НСА (18.11.2019), Озма (24.11.2019), Ольга Сара (17.11.2019), Олюр (19.11.2019), Парина (26.11.2019), Тамара Пискунова (19.11.2019), Цветусик (17.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Ой. какая-то беда с облаком :((
 вот УЛЫБКА




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (19.12.2019), annkir (09.12.2020), elena_vrn (20.11.2022), elsor (20.12.2019), fatinija (27.12.2019), Irina Sirin (18.12.2019), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (02.12.2019), krinka (26.11.2019), lenik (28.11.2019), Mandarinka-79 (30.11.2019), mia10 (12.01.2020), mochalova19 (19.12.2019), olga kh (26.11.2019), olia.kostina (01.12.2019), omichka (13.11.2020), SNAR (29.11.2019), verazalit (27.11.2019), vetlost (04.02.2020), Алусик (27.11.2019), Анжела72 (24.01.2020), буссоница (26.11.2019), гунька (26.11.2019), Добронрава (18.12.2019), Ирина-Ирен (19.12.2019), Ириночк (28.11.2019), ИяНаталия (18.12.2019), Лариса Антонова (18.12.2019), Лёка61 (27.11.2019), Лидушка (20.01.2020), Людмилая (26.11.2019), Люсева (19.12.2019), Мопстик (26.11.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (28.11.2019), НСА (04.12.2019), о-ля-ля (10.12.2019), Озма (26.11.2019), Ольга2011 (09.01.2020), Олюр (27.11.2019), Парина (26.11.2019), Ригина (04.02.2021), сонейко (28.11.2019), Цветусик (27.11.2019), эллона (27.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Две коротких сочиняшки  -подводки :))


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anna57 (19.12.2019), Irina Sirin (18.12.2019), mochalova19 (19.12.2019), oksi7771 (22.12.2019), olga kh (18.12.2019), SNAR (22.12.2019), Tatleo (26.01.2021), verazalit (18.12.2019), vetlost (04.02.2020), Алусик (22.12.2019), Анжела72 (24.01.2020), Дзюбкина (22.12.2019), Ледок (15.01.2020), Людмилая (18.12.2019), Люсева (19.12.2019), о-ля-ля (18.12.2019), Озма (18.12.2019), Олюр (18.12.2019), Парина (20.12.2019), Цветусик (18.12.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Почистила свою темку от битых ссылок, начинаю обновлять.
Нотки нашей  с Людочкой Быкадоровой песни  "ЁЛОЧНОЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНАЯ"






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (02.12.2020), girei.liusjena (21.12.2020), Irina61 (06.12.2020), Jaga (11.03.2021), krinka (08.12.2020), lenik (02.12.2020), mia10 (17.12.2020), mishel61 (19.12.2020), olga kh (05.12.2020), oxanaageeva (02.12.2020), tatjan60 (18.07.2022), wirok (25.12.2020), Алусик (03.12.2020), Валерия_17 (03.02.2021), Валерьевна (06.12.2020), ВИОЛA (03.12.2020), Гульниза (19.03.2021), гунька (02.12.2020), Добронрава (14.12.2020), Зиля 6 (09.12.2020), Ладога (03.12.2020), мазурка (09.12.2020), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (02.12.2020), ольга марущак (14.12.2020), Олюр (18.12.2020), Парина (24.12.2020), Ригина (04.02.2021), Рыбка (02.12.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.12.2020), ташадобрая (02.12.2020), ФАСОЛЬка19 (07.12.2020), эллона (18.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Игра ПРЯТКИ - ДОГОНЯЛКИ с Дедом Морозом и снежным покрывалом. 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Annayu (13.12.2021), annkir (09.12.2020), Dinara77 (02.12.2022), elena_vrn (20.11.2022), Irina Sirin (20.12.2020), Irina61 (19.03.2021), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (17.11.2021), krinka (08.12.2020), lenik (18.12.2020), mia10 (17.12.2020), mishel61 (19.12.2020), muzrukv (03.01.2021), Oksik (16.01.2021), olga kh (12.12.2020), Ssveta (30.09.2021), valush (20.12.2020), Алусик (09.12.2020), буссоница (18.12.2020), ВИОЛA (10.12.2020), гномик (09.12.2020), Гульниза (19.03.2021), гунька (08.12.2020), детская (23.02.2021), Добронрава (14.12.2020), Зиля 6 (04.02.2021), Ладога (09.12.2020), Лилия79 (08.12.2020), мазурка (11.01.2021), на.та.ли. (15.01.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (08.12.2020), ольга марущак (14.12.2020), Олюр (18.12.2020), Парина (24.12.2020), Рыбка (18.12.2020), сашэ (14.01.2021), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.12.2020), эллона (18.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

СКОРО, СКОРО НОВЫЙ ГОД!!!!!




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (29.12.2020), mishel61 (22.12.2020), olga kh (27.12.2020), valush (25.12.2020), буссоница (21.12.2020), гунька (21.12.2020), Озма (22.12.2020), Парина (24.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ  МОИ ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ И ДРУЗЬЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ  ВСЕХ - ВСЕХ - ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!



Идёт бычок, качается,
И весело поёт:
«Му-му, спешу, му-му спешу,
Меня мышонок ждёт!
Настало время малышу
Мне место уступить
И буду главный я весь год.
Да! Так тому и быть!

----------

annkir (29.12.2020), lenik (29.12.2020), mishel61 (29.12.2020), Алусик (10.01.2021), буссоница (29.12.2020), гунька (29.12.2020), Лилия60 (30.12.2020), Марина52 (10.01.2021), Озма (29.12.2020), Парина (29.12.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (29.12.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (30.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

olga kh (31.12.2020), Алусик (10.01.2021), Озма (31.12.2020), Парина (31.12.2020), сашэ (14.01.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Решила обновитьсвой свой   рецептик зелья  от слёз. котроый варит Баба Яга  :Smile3: 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Dinara77 (02.12.2022), Karamel (17.11.2021), krinka (06.12.2021), lenik (17.11.2021), ludmila_zub (17.11.2021), maksun79 (09.01.2022), Muzira (16.11.2021), myzic (19.11.2021), ry-bka (14.12.2021), stranikira (11.11.2021), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), tanni (04.01.2022), vils77 (10.11.2021), Vita_72 (10.11.2021), Алусик (15.11.2021), буссоница (07.12.2021), ВИОЛA (15.11.2021), гунька (23.12.2021), Лилия60 (18.11.2021), Людмилая (13.11.2021), Натаiша (10.11.2021), НСА (26.11.2021), о-ля-ля (10.11.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021), Парина (20.11.2021), Рыбка (10.11.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

*О снежинках- крошках сложилось немножко....*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elena_vrn (20.11.2022), Karamel (06.12.2021), krinka (06.12.2021), lenik (20.12.2021), NikTanechka (06.12.2021), ry-bka (14.12.2021), tanni (04.01.2022), Tatiana-Lev12 (08.12.2021), vils77 (06.12.2021), Vita_72 (06.12.2021), Алусик (07.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021), Елена М (07.12.2021), Людмилая (06.12.2021), Озма (25.01.2022)

----------


## svetsvet

*По славянскому календарю 2022 год - Златорогого Тура ( Быка), но сложилось про тигрёнка только пока:))*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Karamel (20.12.2021), lenik (20.12.2021), MakaRock (08.12.2021), maksun79 (09.01.2022), ry-bka (14.12.2021), tanni (04.01.2022), Tatleo (09.12.2021), Алусик (09.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021), Озма (25.01.2022)

----------

